# Flexible USB Notebook LED Lights



## JAS (Feb 11, 2018)

Until recently, I have used a desktop computer at home. Recently, however, I switched to a laptop computer and I am in the market for a flexible USB notebook LED light for it. I actually h ave two of them right now, but they are being used in a different application right now. One has a single red LED and the other has eight white LEDs. The three position LED switch gives choices of: OFF-FOUR LED-EIGHT LED.

Anyway, I know that there quite a few of these out there, but what are some of the better ones available these days?


----------

